
Show HN: Tuiqo – Document versioning made simple - dzenos
https://tuiqo.com
======
dzenos
Dzeno, co-founder at Tuiqo here.

Tuiqo allows you to work on many versions of your text at the same time, from
within one document. It saves time wasted on tracking changes, creating
multiple versions of the same document and reviews. We have completely changed
the document structure for more intuitive writing, editing, and collaboration.

Here is the short demo video:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5du9x9JKjDA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5du9x9JKjDA)

We're looking forward to your feedback or questions!

~~~
anilgulecha
This looks great. Do you know who your audience is? From the features it would
work great for writers, and help collaborate with editors/co-writers.

I'm guessing .doc format will be one of the more popular feature requests --
many would not try it without this format supported.

All the best

~~~
anilgulecha
A quick note.. the "register" modal when I move mouse up is incredibly
annoying. You should remove it, or make it appear using a non-intrusive UX.

Pinging you offline as well.

~~~
dzenos
I agree and we will remove it. I think we will make it appear only once. The
goal was to remind that you should make an account if you want to keep docs
that you created since you can try it out without registering.

